# Horseshoe's Bear Hunt



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good Luck! I'm still collecting points for my first Bear.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Making headway on packing.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Truck is loaded, pulling out at 5:00 AM. A few cocktails and off to bed.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I see the celebration of a successful hunt is well-provisioned.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Horseshoe do you mind if I ask who your guide is for your hunt? Just curious.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Horseshoe said:


> Making headway on packing.
> View attachment 573471


Nowhere near enough cigars. :tsk:

But good luck anyway!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

And off we go!

D&D Bear Guides.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Getting there.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Good luck Jeff!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Having lunch down the road from my hotel. Checking in afterwards.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Good luck Jeff, happy hunting!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Home away from home.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck. Hopefully you brought your fishing gear there are lots of lakes a great stream fishing opportunities.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I did bring a couple rods in case I end up with some extra time.


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

How did everyone fair with this evenings hunt??!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

The hunt starts tomorrow. I'll be sure to post an update. Looks like a good possibility of rain tomorrow, so we will have to see how that plays out. I visited with the guide and it sounds like everything is lining up good. Time will tell!


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the update!! I’m really looking forward to seeing how your hunt goes! Good luck Horseshoe!


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

I hate to be a burden but I’ve been waiting all day to see how you did!! Any luck ???


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Tough afternoon. It drizzled for the first couple hours, then rained for the next 6. I underdressed, so it was a chilly miserable evening. Most of the guys saw bears, but a lot of smaller ones from the sound of it. One lucky fellow shot one. Sounds like he was in stand about 10 minutes. 
Weather looks better tomorrow, and I'm bringing snacks! Since I didn't see anything today, surely I will tomorrow. Right!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Future crime scene!


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the update bud!!!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Good luck horseshoe. I’ll be pulling for you. Nothing quite like bear hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DQA (May 13, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck and get r done.


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

Any luck this second night horseshoe ???


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Got in late last night, but here's the story. Yesterday was a much better day weather wise. I got out in the stand around 11:45. Things were pretty quiet so I got some reading done. 
A little before 4:00 a bear popped out about 10 yards in front of me and made a little whoof sound. He walked down our entrance trail toward the road about 20 yards and stood there looking toward the road for a bit. He then looped around and went right in to the bait. 
I watched him yank back a couple logs and start eating. I was looking him over trying to figure out how big he was. Ears seemed rounded to me. Acted like he owned the place. I knew he wasn't a monster, but thought he was 150ish. Well it turns out he was only half of that, but he is my first bear. 
The group of hunters had a productive day overall. Out of 11 guys left hunting, 5 of us got shots. Mine was the smallest and the biggest was taken by an archer. I didn't catch the weight on his, but think it was 250 ish. 
I'm a little dissapointed in myself for shooting a little one. In talking to the other hunters it is pretty common for first timers to mis judge size. Still an adventure that I'll remember for the rest of my life and I'm thankful to have had the opportunity.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats .


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely hard to judge. Last bear killed on the property I hunt was 125 lb but the hunter thought it was the one we figured would go 250. It ain't easy unless they stand right next to a size reference. But if he's really big, you'll know.

Congrats on your first bear!!! Enjoy the meat, its pretty awesome.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on #1.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Way to go Jeff


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sounds like your judging your hunt based off the things that really matter and size is a tiny little part of that story. Glad you were able to enjoy the bear woods and have some success! Sounds like you made some memories to share around a fire or a deer camp some night! Congrats on the Michigan bruin!


----------



## monjorrow (Aug 26, 2020)

Congrats! I'm sure it will taste great!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats, job well done.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Like Smitty said, sounds like you had a great hunt and thank you for the story.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats. Nice bear.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats horseshoe way to get it done, I hope to be as successful. I would gladly take that bear.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Way to go. Don’t beat yourself up. They’re very hard to judge like others have said. My last hunt two years ago I was so worried about shooting something small that I ended up letting 3 bears walk that I shouldn’t have and bear #4 never showed. So it ain’t Easy either way you slice it. Especially if you aren’t looking at them against something with a known size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congrats Horseshoe! My “a monster, at least a 400 pound bear!” per my description after the shot turned out to be well less than half that, but I was still excited as all get out. They sure look big when they come walking out to own that site.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Horseshoe said:


> Got in late last night, but here's the story. Yesterday was a much better day weather wise. I got out in the stand around 11:45. Things were pretty quiet so I got some reading done.
> A little before 4:00 a bear popped out about 10 yards in front of me and made a little whoof sound. He walked down our entrance trail toward the road about 20 yards and stood there looking toward the road for a bit. He then looped around and went right in to the bait.
> I watched him yank back a couple logs and start eating. I was looking him over trying to figure out how big he was. Ears seemed rounded to me. Acted like he owned the place. I knew he wasn't a monster, but thought he was 150ish. Well it turns out he was only half of that, but he is my first bear.
> The group of hunters had a productive day overall. Out of 11 guys left hunting, 5 of us got shots. Mine was the smallest and the biggest was taken by an archer. I didn't catch the weight on his, but think it was 250 ish.
> ...


Great picture ! CONGRATS


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats man!!!!! They do look huge in the wild with no reference. The one I got a few years back I thought was big until I walked up on it. But hey it was a success!!! It looks cool on my wall as a rug!


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

Nothing to be ashamed of bud!!! I’m stoked u had success !!!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Beauty of a bear, and would make a nice rug for the wall. Some great eating right there. Congrats.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 14, 2018)

Atta boy nice bear!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Such a great group of guys on this forum! Impressed with all the positive attitudes. First bear memories should be positive! Such a breath of fresh air compared to other hunting circles I've been in and around. 

Excited to hopefully just see a bear in the woods. Enjoy your success and some tasty meat!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

That's what being a Michigan sportsman is all about,not bashing each other. 


MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Such a great group of guys on this forum! Impressed with all the positive attitudes. First bear memories should be positive! Such a breath of fresh air compared to other hunting circles I've been in and around.
> 
> Excited to hopefully just see a bear in the woods. Enjoy your success and some tasty meat!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

A hunt should not be measured by the size of the animal that we take, But by the memories and friends that we make through the hunt. You will remember your 1st bear hunt for ever.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats on the bear. 
Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep memories are what it's all about.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Appreciate all the kind words fellas!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats!! On your bear. I know that whoof sound well.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I believe the success statistics in Michigan average around 20 to 25 percent. So just getting a bear isn't easy. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> I believe the success statistics in Michigan average around 20 to 25 percent. So just getting a bear isn't easy. Congratulations on your success!


I believe it is up to around 26-28% in recent years with less effort required. Better population.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Congrats
I am sitting in my stand in the Newberry unit. My biggest fear is mis-judging a bear. I have hunted several years and shot a big bear back in the early 2000’s and lost it. With a guide and he said it was a big bear.

last night I had a bear come in, due to my fear of shooting a small one I gave it to much time and it spooked. I will never judge someone for shooting a small bear. 

I think the same bear returned at dark but not sure. The second appearance looked smaller. Did I make the right choice? Who knows. The first bear looked right down my lane and he looked big. He was a 6 inches higher at the back compared to a barrel laying down. I think I made the right call? Legs looked a bit longer and had a huge rear end.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Congrats
> I am sitting in my stand in the Newberry unit. My biggest fear is mis-judging a bear. I have hunted several years and shot a big bear back in the early 2000’s and lost it. With a guide and he said it was a big bear.
> 
> last night I had a bear come in, due to my fear of shooting a small one I gave it to much time and it spooked. I will never judge someone for shooting a small bear.
> ...


6" taller than a drum on its side would be approx 29". A drum standing is 34". The bear was probably 190-ish just based on height you gave.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Heck yeah horseshoe! I’m jealous of your adventure!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

The barrel was laying on its side. I do use the second ring as a guide when standing up


----------



## codeman (Jan 2, 2011)

kingfisher 11 said:


> The barrel was laying on its side. I do use the second ring as a guide when standing up


----------

